# 70 Chevelle



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

I built this one 11 or 12 years ago, those cheap display cases work good not a speck of dust in all that time.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice build and extra nice not to another FU*%$#* red chevelle!


----------



## KENTDOG57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice !!


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Sweet build and I agree with Jafo on the color.

dave


----------



## FLOYDFROG (Jul 17, 2005)

Very nice. Great color choice :thumbsup:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I always, since I was a kid wanted the real deal SS 454 in this color combo.
It is on my short list of 'lottery win' cars.

Anyway beautiful build!

Max Bryant


----------

